
Ask HN: How to protect from hacking? - mikeyanderson
What are the top things that I should do if I want to reduce my chances of having devices or accounts compromised?
======
zo_me
A few things I can think of: 1\. use a live iso 2\. 2FA and strong passwords
3\. if possible, don't use the internet 4\. sandboxing 5\. use as a single
purpose devices. If one is compromised it won't affect the other 6\. don't put
your data on servers. The web is very hostile, not safe. 7\. reduce screen
time. The most memorable moments of our lives are not at a computer screen

------
hw
A few things I can think of:

1\. don't use the same password on your accounts

2\. avoid public Wifis. If you do use public Wifis, VPN.

3\. use 2FA whenever possible

4\. use strong passwords, nothing identifiable to you (no birthdates, no pet
names, etc)

But in the end, if the service you signed up for doesn't employ security best
practices or saves your password in plaintext, there's nothing really you can
do.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Do you have any recommendations on a VPN to use?

